# ignition problem?



## bparr (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a 90 stanza that keeps running after the ignition is off. It is actually running and can be driven except the steering wheel is locked. I know that it is not dieseling as I had this problem before installing a new engine. It doesn't do it every time. Has anyone had this problem before? I'm not sure where to start to find and fix the problem.


----------



## cheapbird (Jul 18, 2004)

Sounds like the ignition switch is broken. Can you pull the key out with the switch on?


----------



## bparr (Aug 7, 2004)

cheapbird said:


> Sounds like the ignition switch is broken. Can you pull the key out with the switch on?


No. The switch is off when the key is pulled.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like your ignition switch, the electrical part, it attaches to the steering lock (or mechanical part) with screws. pull off the steering shell covern unscrew the ignition switch from the mechanical section then use a screw driver to turn the switch on or off to see if thats your problem. if it is there like $30 or you can pm me if you need more help


----------

